# Betta Food Variety AND Amount?



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

There was some talk about this topic in another Thread, but the Thread wasn't about this, so I will make a Thread solely for these two areas.

I have read that some folks feed their betta more than one brand of pellet, plus Bloodworm and/or Brine Shrimp.

I have also read, and quote: "With today's high quality foods it is not necessary to feed a variety. NLS and omega one and the like are complete nutrition." 

We were feeding Hikari Betta Bio-Gold and were going to run out. Bought the small .088oz/2.5g. He (Stormy) love them......perfect size! Our LFS was out of this size, so thought about buying the large size. Then, we started looking at the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets and comparing the ingredients. Found that Omega One has better ingredients than Hikari Bio-Gold does. 

Got home and done some research on one of the ingredients in Omega One that some fish owners don't like, but decided to try it anyway. Also read reviews that the pellets don't float. Well........from what I see, our betta loves them and he doesn't give them time to sink, if they even do. 

Now, question is: can more than one brand of pellet be fed *OR* is one "Top-Notch" brand pellet enough? I've also read that some folks feed freeze dried or frozen Bloodworm or Brine Shrimp as a MEAL. However, I've read that feeding either as the primary meal isn't good b/c of too much protein.

*And, the question of many Beginners*......."How many pellets do I feed a single betta in one day?" Hikari says "5-10 pellets 3 times daily" and Omega One says feed "3 times daily", but no amount. I was told "no way" on these amounts and so we were feeding 5 pellets of Hikari twice a day w/a small piece of frozen Bloodworm a couple times a week as a treat. He doesn't like Brine Shrimp, so no questions there. Now that we are feeding Omega One, AGAIN, don't know how much! 
Same question would go for frozen Bloodworm or frozen Brine Shrimp.......how much? Our package comes in cubes, so we cut off a small piece and that seems to be enough for our betta.

Recommendations/Comments.........*PLEASE!*

BTW, sorry for the long Thread, but I'd like to clarify this topic/question, if it can be.

THANKS!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually feed my four boys 3 pellets once a day. You should only feed your betta 3-5 pellets a day, any more would probably bloat them. Also, after I finished their water changes, I give them each a freeze-dried bloodworm. C:

PS-Oh yeah, I use Omega One.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There is certainly nothing wrong with feeding more than one staple food, AS LONG AS it is of comparable quality. To feed food like tetramin and wardleys instead of NLS just for the sake of variety doesn't provide any benefit to the fish because there's nothing good in that food that isn't in the NLS, and there's a ton of bad things in it that also isn't in the NLS. So what's the point of feeding it? Variety for varieties sake? Like I think I had said in the thread from which you quoted me, it would be better to not feed them that day than to feed them garbage.

As for how much? I don't ever count. I feed them as much as they can eat, and then some for the snails. BUT, I feed NLS Thera A exclusively. It is an easily digestible food so I never worry about bloat or constipation. Lesser quality foods would likely cause digestive problems feeding as I do.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I feed mine both Omega one and New Life spectrum betta formula. I feed them 3 times daily changing off between brands I feed 3 of the Omega one at each feeding, and 2 on the NLS each feeding (the pellets are larger) I feed frozen blood worms or daphnia soaked in vita chem twice a week in place of the morning pellets. I don't use freeze dried anything. IMO the frozen is much better for them. I like feed a variety of foods to help insure their nutritional needs are being met.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nlf and omega one are two of the better brands. As stated before no sense in switching between the brands if they have almost the same ingredients and no sense switching between a cheap brand with fillers and a good quality food. I could see switching between pellets and flakes to change it up. I feed once a day for 6 days and a day without food. The dayafter without food he gets blood worms as a "treat"


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

If I have this right, you feed 15 pellets a day to one betta (5- 3 x daily)? That's very different than what Bailmint told me........don't feed more than 3 to 5 pellets a day. 

So, feeding alternately Hikari Betta Bio-Gold and Omega One Buffet is ok. Or, is Omega One Buffet enough b/c it has more good stuff in it? I understand they are both excellent brands, but the ingredients are fairly different, so I don't know how Hikari could be ranked up there with Omega One! 




gracierat said:


> I feed mine both Omega one and New Life spectrum betta formula. I feed them 3 times daily changing off between brands I feed 3 of the Omega one at each feeding, and 2 on the NLS each feeding (the pellets are larger) I feed frozen blood worms or daphnia soaked in vita chem twice a week in place of the morning pellets. I don't use freeze dried anything. IMO the frozen is much better for them. I like feed a variety of foods to help insure their nutritional needs are being met.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

I can see that we all want our beta's to have great health and eat good, but sometimes this "what Brand/food" thing and "how much" thing can be confusing! :hmm:


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I feed mine Hikari. They hate NLS. Spit it out and throw it up. So, I figure it's better to feed them, then not.
I alternate sometimes with the Aqueon. 
I know everybody on this forum thinks NLS is the best, but if they don't eat it, it does them no good.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not all that impressed with hikari. I mean, it's not bad, but it's not top shelf.

There aren't many fish that won't eat NLS. Sometimes they have to be starved to make the switch, but once they do they love it. It's similar to a child that's used to eating junk food - it's not always easy to convert them to eating wholesome foods. And like a child, what they "like" isn't usually what's good for them.

Even my BGK eats NLS. Only types of fish out of about 60 species that I could not convert were spiny eels and freshwater flounders.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree that you shouldn't substitute quality just to offer your fish variety. People don't buy premium dog food, and then offer Ol' Roy just to provide variety. A quality pellet should be a complete diet in itself, and anything else is purely supplemental. 

How much to feed varies between brands. I mean I have NLS pellets that are .5mm and NLS pellets that are 1mm. So obviously I am going to need to feed less of the 1mm pellets. I honestly don't sit and count out pellets if I am feeding them. I usually go by the appearance of the stomach. I want my fish to look full, not bloated. 

However, a majority of my wilds don't even take pellets anyway. So I am stuck rotating through various live and frozen foods. With those sorts of foods, I simply put a small amount in the tank and let the fish pick at it (frozen) or hunt it down (live). Based on personal experience it seems to me that it is a lot harder to cause harm with overfeeding of live foods, than it is with pellets.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I'm not all that impressed with hikari. I mean, it's not bad, but it's not top shelf.
> 
> There aren't many fish that won't eat NLS. Sometimes they have to be starved to make the switch, but once they do they love it. It's similar to a child that's used to eating junk food - it's not always easy to convert them to eating wholesome foods. And like a child, what they "like" isn't usually what's good for them.
> 
> Even my BGK eats NLS. Only types of fish out of about 60 species that I could not convert were spiny eels and freshwater flounders.


Well so far my fish are healthy as can be. But, I am going to try some Attisons Pro. I'm hoping they will like it.

My fish take hate NLS, it's just that I've watched them barf it up, and have found the bottom of the tanks strewed with uneaten food that they've thrown up. It can't be that good to feed them and have that happen. They'll starve that way eventually.
It's not like it's just one fish that hates it. It's three of them.


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

Since I have an Aquafarm, I've been using the product that came with it. I'm not sure what it's comparable to, but my betta seems to love it. The pellets are very small, like printed-period size, and the instructions call for 6-8 pellets twice a day.

I also bought frozen bloodworms I give to him periodically usually cutting back on the pellets when I do so, or in lieu of.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

mart said:


> But, I am going to try some Attisons Pro.
> 
> They'll starve that way eventually.



If I recall correctly, attisons pro is awful. I'm gonna double check the ingredient list in a minute.

Here it is

Ingredients

Pure brine shrimp embryos, wheat flour, vitamins (stabilized ascorbic acid, vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, menadione sodium bisulfate complex, Vitamin A acetate, pyridoxine HCL, Vitamin B12 supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, biotin) and preservatives (calcium propionate, ethoxyquin).

That's honestly one of the worst I've seen.

No, it's highly unlikely that they will starve themselves. It takes several months for a fish to starve to death.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

ClassicRocker said:


> If I have this right, you feed 15 pellets a day to one betta (5- 3 x daily)? That's very different than what Bailmint told me........don't feed more than 3 to 5 pellets a day.
> 
> So, feeding alternately Hikari Betta Bio-Gold and Omega One Buffet is ok. Or, is Omega One Buffet enough b/c it has more good stuff in it? I understand they are both excellent brands, but the ingredients are fairly different, so I don't know how Hikari could be ranked up there with Omega One!


No, I feed 3 pellets of the Omega One 3x daily for each betta (9 pellets daily) or when I use NLS I feed each betta 2 pellets 3x daily (6 pellets daily) Sorry I that wasn't clear.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> If I recall correctly, attisons pro is awful. I'm gonna double check the ingredient list in a minute.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...


I meant Kens betta pellets.
In case you don't know the ingrediants.

Contains spirulina, krill, and color enhancers! Ingredients: wheat, fish meal, soybean meal, stabilized fish oil, krill meal, spirulina, astaxanthin, di calcium phosphate, vitamin a acetate, d-activated animal sterol (d3), vitamin b 12 supplement, niacin, folic acid, calcium, thiamin, biotin, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (c). Guaranteed analysis: crude protein 35.0% min., crude fat 3.5% min., crude fiber 6.0% max., moisture 10.0% max., ash 10.0% max.

Plus I.B.C. sells it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Wheat is the first ingredient!!!! Next.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Wheat is the first ingredient!!!! Next.


Well found some NLS that I think my guys can get in their mouths, since the Betta Formula is too big.
Looked into it first, and my choices that I ordered are:

Spectrum Thera-A SMALL Fish Formula, 0.5mm by New Life 
and
Spectrum Surface Feeder 0.8mm SEMI-FLOATING by New Life 

Since I can't use the Betta Formula because it's too big for my guys. If anyone wants it, I'll mail it to ya.


----------



## Bugsieb63 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd be glad to take the NLS Mart, No one in my area sells it. I'd be glad to pay the postage. Message me if you want to make arrangements.

Thanks,


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Bugsieb63 said:


> I'd be glad to take the NLS Mart, No one in my area sells it. I'd be glad to pay the postage. Message me if you want to make arrangements.
> 
> Thanks,


You got it. Check your private messages.


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yea, sounds better!



gracierat said:


> No, I feed 3 pellets of the Omega One 3x daily for each betta (9 pellets daily) or when I use NLS I feed each betta 2 pellets 3x daily (6 pellets daily) Sorry I that wasn't clear.


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, sounds to me like most use either one or a combo (2) of Hikari Bio-Gold, NLS and Omega One Buffet. There are a couple of other good brands out there, but these three seem to "top the charts" for popularity. Omega One Buffet and NLS are pretty equal in popularity as #1 and Hikari is #2 for popularity........from what I've read anyway. All three are highly recommended by a lot of experienced Aquarist. 

I do know that Omega One has *excellent* ingredients and, it's small "betta mouth size" is what a lot of folks love as well as their beta's love. I just started ours on the Omega One Buffet yesterday and loved it that he sucked up the pellet FAST and ate it all. Actually, he done the same thing with the Hikari Bio-Gold pellets when we first fed them to him.........sucked them and they were GONE!! We will finish the Hikari that we have and, then decide if we want to go with NLS as a secondary pellet or stay with Hikari as a secondary one. We do want to a little food variety for him. 

As far as how many/how often to feed: For now we are going with 4 pellets in the AM and 4 pellets in the PM. He sure seems to handle the 8 pellets just fine and swims around the aquarium like a "care-free" betta should! Will continue to feed a small piece of frozen bloodworm as an afternoon treat once or twice a week and fast on Wednesdays. 

Sure are glad we got this all straightened out now........LOL.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not all that impressed with omega one either, to be completely honest. The fact that they do not list their proteins as meals indicates that they use the wet weight of the fish for determining it's weight, and thus position on the label. While salmon is a terrific ingredient, especially whole salmon, fish loses 80% of its weight in the mealing process so it's not necessarily as abundant as they would have you believe. Despite what some might say, meals are NOT inferior ingredients. Fish must be converted to a meal in order to be used in fish food.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I'm not all that impressed with omega one either, to be completely honest. The fact that they do not list their proteins as meals indicates that they use the wet weight of the fish for determining it's weight, and thus position on the label. While salmon is a terrific ingredient, especially whole salmon, fish loses 80% of its weight in the mealing process so it's not necessarily as abundant as they would have you believe. Despite what some might say, meals are NOT inferior ingredients. Fish must be converted to a meal in order to be used in fish food.


I checked it out at Petsmart the other day, and I also was not impressed with it.
I'm glad I found smaller NLS, gonna try again with these guys and gal and they should be able to hold these two down.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jaysee said:


> I'm not all that impressed with omega one either, to be completely honest. The fact that they do not list their proteins as meals indicates that they use the wet weight of the fish for determining it's weight, and thus position on the label. While salmon is a terrific ingredient, especially whole salmon, fish loses 80% of its weight in the mealing process so it's not necessarily as abundant as they would have you believe. Despite what some might say, meals are NOT inferior ingredients. Fish must be converted to a meal in order to be used in fish food.



I just wanted to clarify..... I'm not saying that omega one is not a good food. I'm saying we just don't know about it's quality. Salmon could still be the most abundant ingredient AFTER it's been converted to meal - the 20% that is left could still be the number one ingredient. We just don't know though.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I just wanted to clarify..... I'm not saying that omega one is not a good food. I'm saying we just don't know about it's quality. Salmon could still be the most abundant ingredient AFTER it's been converted to meal - the 20% that is left could still be the number one ingredient. We just don't know though.


True. But how much of whats on the labels should we really believe anyway. Just look at the food we eat. They lie on the labels of our food, so why would we make fish food labels the Holy Grail. Food for thought.;-)


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Excellent point! But, we all know that most pet owners (fish, dog, cat, bird, etc.) look at the ingredients of the product, or, if the pet owner is a Beginner w/the pet they own, are told what is in certain products or what to look for. 

There is all kinds of info on the Internet pertaining to fish nutrition/food....some good, some questionable. I have read quite a few of these articles and they are very interesting/informative. Some say the first/#1 ingredient to look for is Fish Meal, while others are very straightforward about certain ingredients.......like the ones in Omega One Buffet. That brand of pellets is mentioned in quite a few articles. Why? Because the first ingredients on the label is: Whole Salmon, Halibut and Shrimp. Hikari Betta Bio-Gold's first ingredient is Fish Meal, which is good and not so good, depending on who a person talks to. As for NLS Betta Formula, great ingredients and very highly recommended on websites that discuss Betta care. 

So, basically it's up to each individual, but I know that we want to give our betta the best we can find. There are people that buy Ol' Roy dog food from Wal Mart and, when we had our dog, wouldn't give that dog food a second look. We all want nice/healthy/beautiful beta's just like we want a nice/healthy/beautiful dog. 



mart said:


> True. But how much of whats on the labels should we really believe anyway. Just look at the food we eat. They lie on the labels of our food, so why would we make fish food labels the Holy Grail. Food for thought.;-)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

mart said:


> True. But how much of whats on the labels should we really believe anyway. Just look at the food we eat. They lie on the labels of our food, so why would we make fish food labels the Holy Grail. Food for thought.;-)



They don't lie - they adhere to a specific set of rules that most people don't understand. It's the kind of thing for which they ought to have a continuing education class. And let's be honest - many many people simply don't care about what's in the food they eat.... I'm sure there are a number of people that care more about their pets diets than their own.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> They don't lie


And you know this how?
All company's lie about their products, even the so called Organic company's.

I still abstain to from believing everything that is put on a label is true.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, some BIG scientific word ingredients, and their definitions, are largely pretty "foreign language" to a lot of us, whether on pet food containers or human editable items. We all know words like salmon, halibut and shrimp and we really like to see those words on fish food and highly recommend fish food that has ingredients like those in them. I think the only way a person could really know what goes into an eating product, being fish or human, is to visit the processing plant and ACTUALLY see what goes in. 

Up until 2008, wife and I would pretty much just buy food and that was it. Didn't look at ingredients or expiration dates. When I found out that I was a Diabetic II, late 2008, things changed. We looked at sugar content and other things. Do it even more now since my wife was recently diagnosed at a Diabetic II. And then, after finding out the expiration dates on some food stuff (didn't buy), that triggered us to start doing that all the time. Backed off on buying/eating frozen tv dinners, and such, due to the Sodium content. 

*And then I found out that there are expiration dates on different fish foods as well, so now keep an eye on that! *



jaysee said:


> They don't lie - they adhere to a specific set of rules that most people don't understand. It's the kind of thing for which they ought to have a continuing education class. And let's be honest - many many people simply don't care about what's in the food they eat.... I'm sure there are a number of people that care more about their pets diets than their own.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

mart said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> All company's lie about their products, even the so called Organic company's.
> 
> ...



Like I said, they have some wiggle room under the law to "Mis"represent the ingredient list but they are still all regulated by the FDA, plus many states have further regulations.

You're welcome to be as mistrusting as you like.


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Was just looking at reviews for NLS Betta Formula on Amazon and some folks complain that the pellets are too big. Well, if they are the size of the pellets in Hikari and Omega One, our betta sure won't have a problem sucking them up and eating. On the other hand, the Tetra Mini Betta Pellets we use to feed him were anything *BUT *"mini"! I can just pick up one pellet of the Hikari or the Omega One out of the container. The Tetra pellets seemed like they were the entire size of our beta's mouth! Right now, looking to order on Amazon, NLS Betta Formula 50g. 

Our Petco sells NLS, but not this kind and no other LFS sells NLS at all. From what I've read, NLS Betta Pellets are the *BEST* on the market........what do you think? Also wondering how many of you feed more than one brand of pellet to your betta? I read that "diversity" is a great thing in a beta's diet and I would have to think that mean a couple of different brands of pellets since the other food (frozen or freeze-dried) are for treats only, not a meal by itself.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Cody27 said:


> Was just looking at reviews for NLS Betta Formula on Amazon and some folks complain that the pellets are too big. Well, if they are the size of the pellets in Hikari and Omega One, our betta sure won't have a problem sucking them up and eating. On the other hand, the Tetra Mini Betta Pellets we use to feed him were anything *BUT *"mini"! I can just pick up one pellet of the Hikari or the Omega One out of the container. The Tetra pellets seemed like they were the entire size of our beta's mouth! Right now, looking to order on Amazon, NLS Betta Formula 50g.
> 
> Our Petco sells NLS, but not this kind and no other LFS sells NLS at all. From what I've read, NLS Betta Pellets are the *BEST* on the market........what do you think? Also wondering how many of you feed more than one brand of pellet to your betta? I read that "diversity" is a great thing in a beta's diet and I would have to think that mean a couple of different brands of pellets since the other food (frozen or freeze-dried) are for treats only, not a meal by itself.


Mine spit out the regular NLS, so I went online and found the NLS for small fish. I got them at http://www.aquacave.com
They are real small along the lines of Hikari, so my guys are not having a problem with them at all.


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

Just checked the ingredients of the fish food that came with my Aquafarm; it's by HomeGrownPonics:

Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp (organic certified), Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (haematococcus algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (Vitamin E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

vanderdecker said:


> Just checked the ingredients of the fish food that came with my Aquafarm; it's by HomeGrownPonics:
> 
> Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp (organic certified), Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (haematococcus algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol  (Vitamin E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.



That's the Northfin food. Excellent ingredients list.


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

jaysee said:


> That's the Northfin food. Excellent ingredients list.


So I guess they just repackage Northfin product?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

it's the same ingredient list, so apparently so.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Just for fun, check out the ingredients for Repashy Meat Pie from Allan Repashy, the reptile food maker.

INGREDIENTS: Fish Meal, Krill Meal, Squid Meal, Dried Brewer’s Yeast, Dried Seaweed Meal, Lecithin, Spirulina Algae, Schizochytrium Algae , Dried Kelp, Locust Bean Gum, Potassium Citrate, Betaine, Taurine, RoseHips, Hibiscus Flower, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower, Paprika, Turmeric, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate (as preservatives), Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Manganese Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Copper Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Selenium Yeast. Vitamins: (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It's got taurine in it - for more active fish ;-)

But no wheat!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Right.

Comes in powder form because it's a "gel" food. But has no gelatin. Uses seaweed, kelp and bean gum to set up solid as it cools. I think it's great. Wish my fish did. They won't touch the stuff. Maybe I'll try again with garlic.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

How do we feel about the Repashy foods?

http://tedsfishroom.com/store/products/repashy-superfood-meat-pie/


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Right.
> 
> Comes in powder form because it's a "gel" food. But has no gelatin. Uses seaweed, kelp and bean gum to set up solid as it cools. I think it's great. Wish my fish did. They won't touch the stuff. Maybe I'll try again with garlic.


I was really excited to use it as well. Good ingredient list. It would be a great way to add probiotics to the diet. However only a few betta would touch it. Most of them looked at it like it was from Mars. I think if introduced to the betta at a young age it would have worked better. When my fry are still in the spawn stage there seems to be food completion and they will eat anything just so other fry don't get any. As they get older they are more set in their ways and separated from each other so with no food completion this food is often needed to be turkey bastered out.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Oops. Just noticed I posted the question about the Repashy food after Hallyx had already brought it up!!

I might order some and give it a whirl. Two of my bettas eat ANYTHING - including little plant leaves that float up, the snail food, air bubbles, my finger if they can get it.


----------



## Red Cherry Shrimp (Mar 29, 2014)

It's better to spread the feedings so he/she completely digests the food as opposed to dumping all at once in the morning before you head for school or work.

As an example, let's say you give the betta 4 pellets at once in the morning and call it a day. Stead, feed him 2 in the morning, 1 when you get home and the last later in the evening.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

LOTS of people feed once a day. What leads you to believe that it's better to not do that?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

We feed twice a day, but I believe it's up to the individual how many times to feed. It's like other things in "fishkeeping", it's always up to each individual. 



jaysee said:


> LOTS of people feed once a day. What leads you to believe that it's better to not do that?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

And depends on each fish. Our female VT gets a toothpick's worth of NLS baby pellets whenever we're near her tank. The B ocellata only gets 8-12 O1s it once a day (when he eats), because he's a pain. The invisible smarigdina gets it once. The big plakat gets several O1s 2 or 3 times or more depending on interest.


----------

